

Show HN: A Curated List for Application Security - paragon_init
https://github.com/paragonie/awesome-appsec/blob/master/README.md

======
throwaway12357
While that page in particular may look like a Thomas Ptacek fanpage :) that
doesn't invalidate its content. So thanks for sharing.

Anyway what I really wanted to say was that, for those who missed the link,
this page has has a link to a meta-"awesome" list:

[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome)

~~~
sarciszewski
Yeah, tptacek's Amazon recommended reading list was merged in last month:
[https://github.com/paragonie/awesome-
appsec/commit/097a1ddba...](https://github.com/paragonie/awesome-
appsec/commit/097a1ddbaf3072048d37cd7a452640c003bf0238)

------
tptacek
I don't feel like you need to give me credit for things on my reading list.
Also, I might strike _The Practice Of Programming_ and _SQL For Dummies_ from
the list; they make more sense in my reading list than they do in this list.

~~~
paragon_init
Thanks for the removal recommendation. Would you prefer that we remove the
statements crediting your Amazon reading list as well?

------
minthd
The lists we're good idea - but they are mostly lists - not really that
curated.

~~~
paragon_init
Yes, curated lists can become burdensome. We try to stay on top of change
requests and are always looking for more material to add.

